# Dapper Cadaver Sale



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Don't think I saw anyone mention this anywhere on the forum yet, but DAPPER CADAVER has had a sale going on, two actually. They've been posted for a while now and I finally picked up an item I was thinking about getting. Here's the current sale offers:


Post-Halloween sale on their Clearance and Sale merchandise -- 30% off on already discounted items -- use Coupon Code CHEAP at checkout and

Off-Season Harvest -- 15% off All Body Parts, Use Coupon Code BODYPARTS at check out


Didn't notice an expiration date on either Offer but can't help but wonder if the offers won't disappear come 2013. While the store is closed until January 2, apparently the website is processing orders and confirmations are being emailed out (I got mine fairly quickly and the discount was applied). Assume they won't ship product out until next week.


I've bought from Dapper Cadaver for a few years now and would recommend them for their unusual items. If the name sounds familiar to you, you might have seen them on a recent Syfy Channel's HOT SET competition episode this past fall. Can't remember what the contestant went into the store to buy, but it was fun for me to see video shot inside there.


----------

